# Kayaking T-shirts....



## EZGSooner

All,

I wanted to let you guys/gals know that my wife and I have ventured into the relm of paddling attire. Just a little company with a few shirts but we sure would apprecaite you checking us out.

www.stallgear.net

As with any new little project, if you don't mind, let us know your thoughts on our prooducts. This is for paddlers by paddlers and we want your input.

Paddle on,
Randy C.
Stall Gear


----------



## EZGSooner

All,

We really appreciate all the hits and orders and want to send some love back. Use the coupon MTNBZZ to get 20% off your total until the end of July just for helping us out and checking out the site. We're going to kickback the 20% to those of you who already ordered so thanks for your purchase.

Paddle on, 
Randy C. 
Stall Gear


----------



## Quicky

*Kayaking t-shirts*

very nice,

we do some as well at

Kayak capers

kayakcapers : CafePress.com

Quicky


----------



## kevintee

Just FYI to anyone, www.stallgear.net doesn't work but stallgear.com does does.


----------



## b dash rian

i have a shirt that says "BMX is not a crime"

i think it would be even more appropriate as a "Kayaking is not a crime" shirt


----------



## Ricohone

Your link seems to be dead. I am looking for good gear and will use you if you get back up and running. Most likely you have entered the wedsites address wrong.
Jon



EZGSooner said:


> All,
> 
> I wanted to let you guys/gals know that my wife and I have ventured into the relm of paddling attire. Just a little company with a few shirts but we sure would apprecaite you checking us out.
> 
> www.stallgear.net
> 
> As with any new little project, if you don't mind, let us know your thoughts on our prooducts. This is for paddlers by paddlers and we want your input.
> 
> Paddle on,
> Randy C.
> Stall Gear


----------



## Quicky

I think he may be a .com rather than .net give it a try.

Don't forget to try som Kayak Capers designs.

Kayak capers

kayakcapers : CafePress.com

Quicky


----------



## COUNT

b dash rian said:


> i have a shirt that says "BMX is not a crime"
> 
> i think it would be even more appropriate as a "Kayaking is not a crime" shirt


There's a group out of Scotland/Wales area that puts out "Kayaking is Not a Crime" shirts and stickers as a fundraising support for their fight against the crazy ass access laws around there. I know you've seen the shirt. You might as well buy one and support the cause. It's a long ways away but I'm sure I'll want to go there someday.

D


----------



## COUNT

Dammit! I posted on a 2-year old thread. F'n A. Well, here's the link to the thread about the group. Unfortunately, I think they might be out of inventory and the link to the site didn't work for me.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/kayaking-is-not-a-crime-12610.html


----------



## Quicky

Just added some black t-shirts to our CP Site

Kayak Capers : CafePress.com


----------



## Meng

Funny that a two year old post is getting a new life. As long as it is, check out the apparel and stickers that I produce here: Surf Colorado (And Just Boof It) good stuff that is 'by paddlers for real paddlers who know..."


----------



## Quicky

Cool like them a lot

Quicky

Kayak capers
Kayak Capers : CafePress.com


----------



## morpheus

*surf kayker t-shirt from Morpheus Designs*











at

Morpheus Adrenalin Designs

Cheers,

Morpheus

Happy Paddling!


----------



## macker

*irishwaterdogs.com t shirts*

you can also get cool kayak shirts, caps, beanies,stickers and stuff at cúnna mara-irish water dogs


----------



## Quicky

Nice!

Wer all need to get together sometime and do a big show like the old days....


----------



## Lewis Jim

kevintee said:


> Just FYI to anyone, www.stallgear.net doesn't work but stallgear.com does does.


 No, both are not working now. However, I have checked Kayak capers, that works and got some from there.......lolzzz..


----------



## Quicky

Yep I'm still here. New site coming when I get round to finishing it. Paddling seems to be getting in the way. We now have ober 150 designs on a wide range of topics. Our new store also includes a t-shirt designer letting you make your own customised club wear.

Kayak Capers

All the best.


----------

